# Globtroters Vs. Argentina



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

according to an israeli article the Harlem Globtroters team offered the world champions - Argentina, a friendly game.
the winning team will win 1 million $.

what do yall think?


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

That the whole stuff is a bad joke.


----------

